# Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?



## RyuUUU (26. September 2014)

*Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

heyho

ich bin momentan auf der suche nach einer kompakt wasserkühlung da mich die Turmkühler einfach nerven, ständig muss man sich 5 mal die hand brechen um dann vernünftig alle kabel und schrauben anzubringen. 

Mir ist dabei nicht unbedingt wichtig ne deutlich bessere kühlleistung zu haben als jetzt, nur leiser sollte es sein 

CPU: i5 3570K @ 4,4-4,6ghz momentan mit einem Arctic Freezer 13 Limited Edition 

MB: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 

Gehäuse ist ein Cooler Master K380 Heißt ich habe entweder oben oder hinten platz für 120mm 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hätte da so an eine Coolermaster Seidon 120v gedacht natürlich dann nicht mit Standard lüfter


----------



## hodenbussard (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Hab eine Corsair H60 samt Silentwings Lüfter......
Bekommst meist recht günstig und ist selbst wenn mit den Ohren im Gehäuse hängst,nicht wirklich hörbar.
Aber so wie Du den Prozzi hochgezogen hast,würde ich dann vielleicht zu einer H100 raten. Die Lüfter sind meist der Störfaktor, die wollen die Teile ja verkaufen, ergo wird da gern gespart damit man konkurenzfähig bleibt.


----------



## RyuUUU (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

die H60 sieht doch schonmal ganz gut aus, glaub nicht das ne h100 nötig ist, bei selbst bei 4,6 ghz liege ich unter 1,2v und temps bewegen sich mit dem Freezer 13 bei 60-65° ca. unter last 

die H60 wird wahrscheinlich nochmal niedrigere temps haben und dabei hoffentlich auch deutlich leiser sein 


aber so spielchen mit 5ghz habe ich in nächster zeit nicht nochmal vor da ich wahrscheinlich stark an die 1,4V ranmüsste um die benchstable zu machen und das ist mir einfach zu fett in anbetracht dessen das ich das Board und die CPU grade mal seit Dienstag Abend nutze, und ich momentan einfach kein geld für neues zeug habe im falle eines defekts.


----------



## hodenbussard (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Also ich hab zwar nicht OC am laufen mit meiner CPU (wie auch mit den Möhrchen)
Aber wenn Dir das einen Anhaltpunkt gibt,Max. 40°C beim daddeln .
Man könnte aber auch 2 Silentwings nehmen und den Radi dazwischenpacken, müsste passen


----------



## drstoecker (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Hab ne corsair h70 seit jahren am laufen mit 2 noiseblocker mp12 o.ä. und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden auch wenn viele hier generell anderer Meinung sind was aio angeht. Also ein luftkühler kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*



RyuUUU schrieb:


> Welches NT war nicht die frage und bitte fangt nicht wieder an mir erklären zu wollen wie scheise doch mein Nt ist -.-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
War bei mir auch so  XD

Ich hab die Liqtech 120, ist nicht schlecht aber auch nicht TOP.. >.> der NH-D15 ist um Welten besser.


----------



## alexissss (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

das dich der Arctic Freezer 13 ist kein wunder da die befestiegung einfach nur crap ist

mein tip mugen 4   das teil höhrt man kaum noch
Scythe Mugen 4 SCMG-4000, CPU-Kühler

und wenn es unbedigt wasser sein soll

Cooler Master Seidon 120V, Wasserkühlung schwarz
und den lüfter gegen eim z.b bqueit lüfter tauschen


----------



## Eddyloveland (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Empfehle die H110 mit Extra Lüftern. Sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. 4790K läuft mit dieser bei mir mit 25-30 Grad unter last max 50 Grad.


----------



## RyuUUU (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*



Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Empfehle die H110 mit Extra Lüftern. Sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. 4790K läuft mit dieser bei mir mit 25-30 Grad unter last max 50 Grad.




h100 schön und gut nur habe ich dafür schlichtweg keinen platz ^^


----------



## Godbite (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Such dir einfach eine aus  zb eine h60i mit custom lüfter.  Die h100 währe etwa das was du suchst (wenn du kein platz hast evtl case modifikation notwendig) die h60i sollte ca die leistung eines luftkühlers bieten. 

für die h100 und ähnliches könntest du zb auch am case ein passendes loch rausschneiden tutorials gibts in youtube einige darüber.

EDIT: Musste bei einem Firmenrechner den kühler auch mal an der seitenwand anbringen welche zum öffnen dient klappt tiptop nur muss man vorsichtig sein beim öffnen und erstmal den kühler demontieren befor man das seitenteil wegnehmen kann.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Na dann nimm ne corsair oder swiftech, sind in dem bereich die bestn...


----------



## HardwareBursche (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Also bei einer Kompakt-WaKü würde ich immer Corsair empfehlen da die Kühlungen für den Preis einfach die beste Leistung bieten. Aber der Termalright Macho hängt so gut wie jede Kompakt-WaKü ab, weshalb ich diesen auch eher nehmen würde (Preis: ca. 35 Euro).  200 Euro bekommst du schon eine richtige Wasserkühlung. Also wenn es UNBEDINGT eine Kompakt WaKü sein muss würde ich diese hier nehmen: Corsair Hydro Series H100i Komplett-Wasserkühlung


----------



## Pokerclock (26. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Zur Info. Hier sind einige Beiträge ausgeblendet worden. Der TE war deutlich genug, nur Kompaktwasserkühlungen vorgeschlagen zu bekommen und keine Turmkühler. 

*B2T*


----------



## Chrissbg (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Hab da was für dich:
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » RAIJINTEK Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm

Ist brandneu und hat einiges an Potential. Vor allem für den Preis!!!!
Warte noch ein wenig bis es wirkliche Tests gibt, ne H100 kannst du dir noch immer holen 
Oder du holst dir die und lieferst hier mal einen Usertest ab und wenns nix taugt Umtausch auf was anderes 


Cheers


----------



## drstoecker (27. September 2014)

Chrissbg schrieb:


> Hab da was für dich:
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » RAIJINTEK Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm
> 
> Ist brandneu und hat einiges an Potential. Vor allem für den Preis!!!!
> ...



Könnte was sein scheint auch sehr leistungsstark zu sein. Muss ich mal im Auge behalten.


----------



## RyuUUU (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*



Chrissbg schrieb:


> Hab da was für dich:
> Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Interne Wasserkühlungen » RAIJINTEK Triton Komplett-Wasserkühlung - 240mm
> 
> Ist brandneu und hat einiges an Potential. Vor allem für den Preis!!!!
> ...






Siehtaufjedenfall schon geil aus, wobei ich dann wohl auch ein neues Case brauche   aber vlt. finde ich ja hier im forum ein günstiges


----------



## Godbite (27. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*

Die RAIJINTEK sieht echt mal hübsch aus


----------



## Chrissbg (27. September 2014)

Godbite schrieb:


> Die RAIJINTEK sieht echt mal hübsch aus



Sieht ned nur hübsch aus, sondern auch durchaus durchdacht. Man kann Teile tauschen und eine GPU einbinden können. Es soll auch eine Core Version ohne Lüfter noch kommen, also das Paket ist durchaus interessant.


----------



## rocky7 (28. September 2014)

*AW: Welche kompakt wasserkühlung ?*



Eddyloveland schrieb:


> Empfehle die H110 mit Extra Lüftern. Sehr gute Erfahrung gemacht. 4790K läuft mit dieser bei mir mit 25-30 Grad unter last max 50 Grad.


Habe im Moment die H80 und für der neue CPU 4790K, habe ich mir gleich die H110 mit bestellt. Welche WLP ist denn im Moment, für diese Kombination zu empfehlen?


----------

